# Help me with speicif graphic card for Asrock AGI technology



## tech_lover (Dec 9, 2005)

My PC has Asrock P4i45GV motherboard with Intel 845GV Chipset with its own AGI (Asrock graphics interface) AGP 8X slot. I want to use dual monitor with Windows XP, for which, I have to install an AGP card, about which I have no clue. The manufacturer has listed the following cards -

ASUS AGP-V7100
ASUS AGP-V7100PRO
ASUS AGP-V7100 MAGIC / 32M
ASUS AGP-V7700Ti
ASUS AGP-V8170DDR
ASUS AGP-V8170SE / LP
ASUS AGP-V8200 T2
ASUS AGP-V8200 T5
ASUS AGP-V8440
ASUS AGP-V8460-600
ASUS AGP-V8460 Ultra
Gainward 350 64MB
Ennyah GeForce4 Ti 4600 128MB
GAINWARD-GF3-Ti500/64M
GAINWARD-GF3-Ti500/128M
Leadtek WinFast A170 TH
Leadtek WinFast A170 DDR
Leadtek WinFast A250LE TD
Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 MX MX64
Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 H MX400
MSI-GF4-MX440SE
PROLINK GF4-MX440
SPARKLE GF4-MX440
ASUS AGP-V7700
COLORFUL GF3-Ti200/64M
ASL GF4-MX440SE
INNO3D GF4-MX440
INNO3D GF4-MX440XE
Gainward 350 GF3-Ti500/64M
ENNYAH GF2-MX400
Gainward 2200T 128MB
MSI Ti4200-TD8X64 64MB
Chaintech A-FX20 128MB
WinFast A180 DDR T GF4 MX440/64MB
ALBATRON GF4-MX440 64M
ASUS AGP-V9180
ASUS AGP-V9280 VIEDO SUITE
ASUS AGP-V9520 TD
ASUS AGP-V9520 MAGIC/T
ASUS V9980 Ultra
ASUS V9900
ASUS V9900 Ultra
ELSA-GLADIC 518
ELSA-GLADIC 518 P
LEADTEK A280 LE
PROLINK GeForce 4 MX440 128MB
PROLINK GF4-Ti4200
SPARKLE GF4-MX440-8X
ASUS AGP-V9180 Magic MX440
ASUS AGP-V9280 Ti4200
ASUS AGP-V9520 Magic/T FX5200
ASUS V9980 Ultra
AOPEN FX5600/128MB
AOPEN FX5200/128MB
MSI Ti4800SE-VTD8X
LEADTEK A340TDH
WinFast A180DDR T GF4-MX440
PROLINK FX5900/128M
INNO3D FX5600/128MB
PALIT GF4-MX440
COLORFUL GF4-MX440/64MB
Gainward FX5200/64MB
Gainward 2200T
SPARKLE GF4-MX440/128MB
ProLink GF4-MX440
Chaintech A-FX20
ASUS U9950Ultra


Are these cards presently available in the market? Many of them seem outdated. What will be their approx price? PLEASE NOTE THE MANUFACTURER HAS NOTED THAT ONLY THE SPECIFIC CARDS FROM THE BOARDMAKERS ARE COMPATIBLE. This has made life difficult. Please help.

Thanks

Techlover


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2005)

well, u don't have geforce 6 series as an option i think, if there is no gaming then go for Gainward FX5200/64MB, if it has dual monitor support, it's the cheapest


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

if u have an AGP 8x slot then the newer AGP's should also work on ur board

wats mobo compatibility thing dude
please verify this 

and if u can go for
XFX geforce 6200


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2005)

the ASRock AGI slot is basically AGP 4X running on PCI bus, optimised as the 845GV chipset doesn't support AGP natively, thats Y, not all the cards are supported


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

then why is called AGP 8x ???


----------



## tech_lover (Dec 9, 2005)

*AGI and AGP clarification*

Thats the problem...AGI is Asrock's patented Asrock graphics Interface based on AGP 8X architecture...if it was a normal 8X AGP slot any AGP card would have fitted into it...but bcos its proprietory, hence manufacturer has specified specific combination of board makers and chip makers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2005)

AGP is a chipset specific feature, although chipsets with both AGP & PCI-E can be made

845GV doesn't support AGP, but since AGP can be made on PCI Bus, ASRock simply made a pseudo AGP known as AGI, which is like AGP but a PCI slot internally

The cards will work, but not all, only those which can work as such, in this type of Mode

Asus is also providing a pseudo PCI-E X16 slot in their P5GL-MX motherboard, the real speed of PCI-E X16 is 8gbps bi-directional, but the one provided in P5GL-MX is basically a PCI-E X4 slot working at 2 Gbps (the speed of AGP 8X), only raised in length to accomodate a PCI-E X16 gfx card, with sufficiant power requirment. The chipset is 915GL which doesn't officially support PCI-E X16


----------



## ashnik (Dec 9, 2005)

@ gxsaurav
what??
man u scared hell out of me !!
915 does not support PCIe X16 ?
Can u plz explain in detail. 
PLZ Start new topic on such malpractices of mobo manufacturers.
Does intel original 915 mobo have PCIe X 16 port?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2005)

915 chipset has 3 varients

Performance segmant known as 915P, PCI-E X16 slot & no onboard gfx

Balanced mainstream segmant knows as 915G, PCI-E x16 as well as onboard gfx

Value known as 915GL, no PCI-E X 16, but only onboard gfx

915 GV, much like 915 GL, but with a few further cuts in features to lower the cost even lower

so, Asus P5GL-MX uses 915GL chipset, & it does support upto 6 lanes of PCI-E, but since the PCI-E X16 card don't even use the bandwidth of 2 GB or more right now, they simply used 4 lanes to make a PCI-E X16 slot which will work fine, although compatibility will all the cards is not guarrented


----------



## tech_lover (Dec 16, 2005)

Can i use dual monitor on XP with the onboard VGA and another PCI VGA card? Which PCIcards are supported for XP dual monitors?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2005)

update ur mb bios u can use xfx 8x cards in ur mb
yes u can use
at first unistall the onboard vga driver then install
the vga card driver after that install the ob vga driver


----------



## break (Sep 10, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> 915 chipset has 3 varients
> 
> Performance segmant known as 915P, PCI-E X16 slot & no onboard gfx
> 
> ...




will u pls tell me does nvidia geforce 7300 gfx card work with my asus p5gl mx mobo.mention the other nvidia 7 series card that i can use


----------

